# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة الدينوري (تعريف بالكتاب)

## عبد الله الحمراني

عُيُون الأخْبَار
 لابن قُتَيْبَة الدِّيْنَوَرِيّ
 
كَتَبَه: أبو الفداء سامي التوني 

شدت انتباهَ ابن قُتَيْبَة ظاهرةٌ شاعت في عصره هي  "شيوع الجهل بين الكُتَّابِ وضَآلة مِعارفهم" إلى حد وقوع المُقَدَّمِيْنَ  منهم في أخطاءَ وألوان من الجهل فاضحة، مما دفعه إلى وضع كتابه "أَدَب  الكَاتِب"، وفي هذا يقول ابن قتيبة: 
"فَلَمَّا أَنْ رَأَيْتُ هَذا الشأن (يريد الحرص على العلم) كُلَّ يومٍ إلى  نُقْصَان، وخَشِيْتُ أن يذهب رسمه، ويعفو أثره، جعلت له حظاً من عنايتي  وجزءاً من تأليفي، فعملت لمُغْفِلِي التأديب كتباً خفافاً في المعرفة وفي  تقويم اللسان واليد…" 
وقد شَرَعَ ابنُ قُتيبة في علاج هذه الظاهرة بكتابه "أَدَب الكَاتِب" الذي  اشتمل على أربعة كتب: (المعرفة)، (تقويم اليد)، (تقويم اللسان)، (أبنية  الأفعال والأسماء)، لكنه ما لبث أن أدرك أنَّ ذلك القدر من الجهد لم يكن  كافيًا، وهنا نشأت الحاجة إلى تأليف كتابٍ آخر يكمل به ما أراد، فكان كتابه  " عُيون الأخبار "؛ قال ابن قتيبة:
"وإني كنتُ تكلفتُ لمُغْفِلي التأدب من الكُتَّابِ كتاباً في "المعرفة" وفي  "تقويم اللسان" و"اليد" حين تبينتُ شمولَ النقص ودروس العلم وشغل السلطان  عن إقامة سُوق الأدب حتى عَفَا ودَرَسَ، بلغتُ به فيه (يريد: بلغت بالكتاب  المشار إليه في تحقيق الهدف المرجو منه) هِمَّةَ النَّفْس وثَلَج الفؤاد  (أي: غاية رضاه)، وقيدتُ عليه به ما أطرفني الإله ليوم الإدالة، وشرطتُ  عليه (أي على المتأدب من الكتاب الراغب في التزود بالمعرفة) مع تَعَلُّمِ  ذلك تَحَفُّظِ عُيون الحديث، ليدخلها في تضاعيف سطوره متمثلاً إذا كاتب،  ويستعينَ بما فيها من معنى لطيف ولفظٍ خفيف حَسَن إذا حاور."
هكذا أراد ابن قتيبة لعيون الأخبار -ويعني اسمه: الروايات النادرة الهامة -  أن يكون مكملاً للهدف المرجو، وقد قسم كتبه عشرة أبواب، تدور حول موضوعات  لا ينقصها التكامل: 
1- (كتاب السلطان): تناول كيفية التعاون مع الحاكم والعمل له، وآداب صُحبته  في جميع أحواله، والتلطف في مخاطبته وإلقاء النصيحة إليه. ويلحق بأحوال  السلطان في السلم أحواله في الحرب، وهو الكتاب الثاني. 
2- (كتاب الحرب): تحدث فيه عن آداب الحرب وحيلها ومكائدها، وعُدَدِهَا  وآلاتها، وأوقاتها المناسبة، والتشاور والمناصحة بين السلطان ورعيته فيها. 
3- (كتاب السُّؤْدد): وهو حافل بالكثير من الدروس، خاصة ما يمت إلى الخصال  المحمودة وأضدادها كالتواضع الذي يضاده الكِبر والعُجب، وكالحلم الذي يضاده  الغضب، والعز الذي يضاده الذُّلّ، وفيه حديث عن المِزاح والترخص فيه،  والتوسط في الأمور عامة وفي الدِّين خاصة لأن التوسط فضيلة. 
وفيه حديث عن علامات السؤدد في الحَدَث وأسبابه في الكبير، وعن الهِمَّة  السامية والمخاطرة بالنفس في طلب المعالي، والتواضع والكبر والعجب والحياء  والعقل والحلم … إلخ 
4- (كتاب الطبائع والأخلاق المذمومة): مداره على الصفات المنهيّ عنها:  الحسد، والغيبة، والسعاية، والحُمْق، والكذب، والقِحَة، وسوء الخُلُق، وهي  الصفات التي تضاد صفات السؤدد. 
وفيه الإخبار عن تشابه الناس في الطبائع، وذمهم، وعن مساوئ الأخلاق من  الحديث، والغيبة، والسعاية ، والكذب، وسوء الخلق … إلخ، وطبائع الحيوان  والنبات، وما جاء في ذلك من النوادر وأبيات الشعر.
5 – (كتاب العلم): وهو مكمل لكتاب السؤدد، وفيه الكلام عن الأهواء، والكلام  في الدِّين، والرد على الملحدين، وجملة من خُطَب الخلفاء والولاة  والبُلَغَاء كلها في أمور السياسة والدين والمجتمع. 
وفيه الإخبار عن العلم والعلماء والمتعلمين، وعن الكتب، والحفظ، والقرآن، ووصايا المتأدبين، والبيان، والبلاغة...
6- (كتاب الزهد): وهو مكمل لكتاب "السؤدد"، ومقابل لكتاب "الطبائع والأخلاق  المذمومة "، وفيه إلى جانب الحديث عن مظاهر الزهد أخبار عن مقامات الزهاد  عند الخلفاء والملوك، وكلام في إصلاح أحوال الناس عن طريق التعليم وإسداء  النُّصْح لمن يطلبه، أو ما يُرَى أنه جدير بالنصح سواء كان من عامة الناس  أو الحكام الذين لم تغفل تلك الفئة عن تعهدهم بالنصح والتقويم انطلاقًا من  إيمانها بدورها الذي فرضه الدين عليها بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.  وفيه صفات الزهاد وكلامهم في الزهد والدعاء والبكاء والمناجاة وذكر الدنيا  والتهجد … إلخ
7- (كتاب الإخوان): في العلاقات الاجتماعية بين الأفراد، والمناسبات التي  تتجسم فيها هذه العلاقات: الزيارة، التعازي، التهاني، عيادة المريض،  والمواقع التي تبرز فيها خصوصية هذه العلاقات من المعاتبة والاعتذار  والتجني والتباغض والعداوة والمحبة والإنصاف ومداراة الناس وحسن الخلق،  وفيه الحديث عن اتخاذ الإخوان واختيارهم، والإخبار عن المودة والمحبة...  إلخ
8. (كتاب الحوائج): فيما يمكن تسميته بتبادل المنافع بين أفراد المجتمع،  هذه المنافع التي يتوسل إلى تحقيقها بطلبها في وقتها وعند أهلها والصبر  عليها، وقد يتوسل إليها بلطيف الكلام، وربما بالرشوة أو الهدية لتتخللها  مواقف الشكر والثناء والقناعة والاستعطاف أو الحرص والإلحاح، وفيه حديث عن  استنجاح الحوائج بالكتمان، والصبر، والجد.. إلخ.
9- (كتاب الطعام): تعرض فيه لآداب الطعام وصنوفه وما يتصل به من الجوع  والصوم والضيافة وأخبار المتطفلين والبخلاء ونوادرهم، وأخبار الأَكَلَة،  والأدواء التي تنتج عن الإفراط في الأكل، والألوان المختلفة من المأكولات. 
وفيه الإخبار عن الأطعمة الطيبة والحلوى، والخبائث منها التي يأكلها فقراء الأعراب، والدعاء إلى المآدب والضيافة، وأخبار البخلاء. 
10- (كتاب النساء): فيه حديث عن عدد من الصفات والعاهات التي تكرهها المرأة  في الرجل، إلى كلام في عدم المغالاة في المهور وصفات الزوجة الصالة والزوج  الصالح ووصايا الآباء والأمهات للبنات عند زواجهن، وكلام في ذم المبالغة  في الغيرة، وكلام في القيام والغناء، إلى أشعار في الغزل وكلام في مساوئ  النساء. فيه حديث عن اختلاف النساء في أخلاقهن وخلقهن، وما يختار منهن  للنكاح، والحسن والجمال والقبح والدمامة والسواد والعاهات والعجز... وهذا  الكتاب هو أكبر كتب عيون الأخبار حجماً فهو يعدل ربع الكتاب. 
هذا القَدْر المعرفي في عيون الأخبار يشتمل على معارف سياسية (كما في كتاب  السلطان)، وحربية (كما في كتاب الحرب)، وأخلاقية (كما في كتاب السؤدد وكتاب  الزهد)، ونفسية (كما في كتاب الطبائع والأخلاق المذمومة)، واجتماعية (كما  في كتاب الإخوان وكتاب الحوائج)، وسلوكية عملية (كما في كتاب الطعام)،  وأدبية تعليمية (كما في كتاب العلم)، وإنسانية عاطفية (كما في كتاب  النساء).
على أن الفصل الكامل بين موضوعات هذه الكتب غير ممكن، إذ تتداخل المعلومات  والأخبار الواردة فيها، وتتكرر أيضاً، على أن "عيون الأخبار" يتجاوز الفئة  التي وجه إليها ابن قتيبة كتابه "أدب الكاتب" إلى فئات المجتمع على اختلاف  مشاربها وميولها، ولم يَعُد موجهًا إلى "مُغفلي التأدب" من الكُتَّاب خاصة،  وذلك ما تحمله كلمة ابن قتيبة: "وهذه عيون الأخبار نظمتها لمغفل التأدب  تبصرة ولأهل العلم تذكرة ولسائس الناس ومسوسهم مؤدباً وللملوك مستراحاً من  كد الجِد والتعب. وصنفتها أبواباً، وقرنت الباب بشكله والخبر بمثله والكلمة  بأختها ليسهل على المتعلم علمها وعلى الدارس حفظها وعلى الناشد طلبها، وهي  لقاح عقول العلماء ونَتَاج أفكار الحكماء، وزبدة المخض وحلية الأدب،  وأثمار طول النظر، والمتخير من كلام البلغاء وفطن الشعراء وسير الملوك  وآثار السلف. جمعت لك منها ما جمعت في هذا الكتاب لتأخذ نفسك بأحسنها  وتقومها بثقافتها وتخلصها من مساوئ الأخلاق كما تخلص الفضة البيضاء من  خبثها، وتروضها على الأخذ بما فيها من سنة حسنة وسيرة قويمة وأدب كريم وخلق  عظيم، وتصل بها كلامك إذا حاورت وبلاغتك إذا كتبت... فإن الكلام مصايد  القلوب والسحر الحلال." 
فالكتاب يشكل منظومة معرفية منوعة، سَلَكَ فيها ابن قُتَيْبَة مَسلك ما  يسمى عند القدماء بكتب (الأخبار)، وهي مؤلفات تهتم بنقل الروايات المتعلقة  بموضوع ما في مكان واحد تقدمها للقارئ ليجد في اجتماعها صورة كلية متكاملة  مع المعرفة تدور حول الموضوع المقصود، وقد تكون هذه الأقوال فيما بينها  متوافقة أو متناقضة متضاربة تحمل وجهات نظر متباينة لتقدم للقارئ الرؤى  المختلفة في القضية ليرى فيها رأيه دون حَجْرٍ على القارئ ولا القائل  المنقول عنه، وهذه المؤلفات يغلب عليها السرد للأقوال بإيجاز دفعاً لعدم  إملال القارئ، كما أن ابن قُتَيْبَة جرى في كتابه على طريقة الأخباريين من  رواية الأخبار غالباً بأسانيد لا يُفرح بها فغالبها إما معلق أو مقطوع أو  مُعضل مما لا يقبل أهل الحديث الاحتجاج به، وهو أمر يجب أن يكون معلوماً  لقارئ الكتاب أنه يقرأ كتاباً في الأدب لا يمثل مصدراً للاستدلال الشرعي،  وما قصد به مؤلفه هذا المعنى. 
ولقد تجاوزت سعة اطلاع ابن قتيبة في الكتاب المصادر العربية إلى غير  العربية، فإذا أورد أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين  أورد بعدها ما قرأه في الكتب الهندية والفارسية وغيرها مما يناسب الموضع،  وما كانت هذه المعرفة حصيلة أيام، بل ها هو يصرح بمصادره فيقول في صدر  الكتاب:
"واعلم أنا لم نزل نتلقط هذه الأحاديث في الحداثة والاكتهال عمن هو فوقنا  في السن والمعرفة، وعن جلسائنا وإخواننا، ومن كتب الأعاجم وسيرهم، وبلاغات  الكتاب في فصول من كتبهم، وعمن هو دوننا غير مستنكفين أن نأخذ عن الحديث  سناً لحداثته ولا عن الصغير قدراً لخساسته ولا عن الأمة الوَكْعَاء لجهلها  فضلاً عن غيرها فإن العلم ضالة المؤمن من حيث أخذه نفعه، ولن يُزْري بالحق  أن تسمعه من المشركين، ولا بالنصيحة أن تستنبط من الكاشحين... " 
إلا أنه يلفت نظر القارئ كثرة النقل عن الجاحظ دون ذكره غالباً إلا في  مواضع قليلة باسمه، وهو ما دفع بعض القدماء إلى اتهامه بالسرقة عن الجاحظ،  وهذا مدفوع بأنه إنما يروى عنه بالإجازة، وقد صرح بذلك في غير موضع في  كتابه.
ولقد لقي الكتاب انتشاراً وقبولاً لدى القدماء، فرجعوا إليه ونقلوا عنه،  وقد ألح ابن عبد ربه (الأندلسي) في تاليف كتابه "العقد الفريد" بصورة خاصة  على "عيون الأخبار" لابن قتيبة فأكثر الأخذ عنه حتى أن بعض أبواب العقد  نًسخ واضح من أبواب مماثلة في كتاب عيون الأخبار.
ولعيون الأخبار مخطوط بمكتبة كوبريلي (رقم 1344) (منه نسخة مصورة بدار  الكتب المصرية رقم 4297 – أدب)، وهي نسخة خالية من الضبط وخطها غير واضح  بعيد عن الإتقان، كثيرة التحريف والأخطاء، كتبها إبراهيم بن عمر بن محمد بن  علي الواعظ الجزري في شهور سنة 594، وتقع في 651 صفحة. 
وآخر في بطرسبورج (ليننجراد)، تحوي الجزءان الأولان فقط (منه نسخة مصورة بدار الكتب المصرية رقم 5549 – أدب) 
وقد قام بتحقيق الكتاب المستشرق بروكلمان ونشره في جوتينجن سنة 1899: 1908،  مع ملاحظاته باللغة الألمانية، معتمداً على مخطوطي بطرسبورج وكوبريلي،  وأعاد طبع الكتاب الأول (كتاب السلطان) محمد إبراهيم أدهم الكتبي في مصر  سنة 1324ﻫ / 1907م.
ثم قام القسم الأدبي بدار الكتب المصرية بتحقيق الكتاب -معتمداً على مخطوطي  كوبريلي وبطرسبورج- وإصداره في طبعة علمية رصينة بين عامي سنة 1924: 1930  مع تذييل بهوامش تفسر الغريب وتوضح الغامض مع ضبط مشكل الألفاظ طبعة بالغة  الإتقان جميلة الخط أنيقة المظهر أُلحق بها فهارس رجال السند، وأسماء  الشعراء، والأعلام، والأمم والقبائل والأرهاط والعشائر ونحوها، والأماكن،  والكتب، والأمثال، وأيام العرب، والقوافي، وأنصاف الأبيات، مع وضع علامات  الترقيم وتصحيح الأخطاء وتكميل الناقص من المصادر الأخرى المطبوعة  والمخطوطة وبيان أسماء الأمكنة والبلدان.
وقد أعادت نشره مصوراً عن هذه الطبعة: الهيئة العامة لقصور الثقافة، بمصر ضمن سلسلة الذخائر سنة 2003م. 
والكتاب لا غنى عنه للباحث في التراث العربي شأنه في ذلك شأن كتابي البيان  والتبيين والكامل. وفي الكتاب شأنه شأن كتب الأدب الكثير من الفوائد التي  تنقل إلينا طبائع العرب بل والأمم التي خالطوها، وفيه من الجد والهزل في  العلوم المختلفة الكثير، وفيه من اللغة والأخبار والأحداث، إلا أن المؤلف  لم يراع الصحة التاريخية لما يروي، وعلى القارئ والباحث ألا يتخذ منه  مصدراً للتوثيق العلمي، وإن ساقها المؤلف مساق الصحيح وأسندها بإسناد لا  يُفرح به، فإن غالب أسانيد الكتاب معلقات ومراسيل ضعيفة، وفيه أخبار  لفُسَّاق لا ينبغي أن تُحمل على أخلاق العرب وعادتهم. وفيه أخبار نُسبت إلى  عصور الخير من الصحابة والتابعين لا يمكن قبولها منها قصة مصعب بن الزبير  مع الشعبي وعائشة بنت طلحة، وفيه نصوص بعض الأحاديث جاءت بخلاف المروي  المعروف في كتب الرواية المعتمدة، وقد عالج مصححو طبعة دار الكتب المصرية  هذه الأحاديث معالجة غير أهل الاختصاص فأحالوها إلى كتب ليست من كتب  الرواية. انتهى

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للفائدة:
تحميل الكتاب كاملا

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا، وبارك فيكم ...

----------


## أبوفؤاد الأنصاري

جزاكم الله خيراً

ما تقيمكم لطبعة المكتب الإسلامي لعيون الأخبار ؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> ما تقيمكم لطبعة المكتب الإسلامي لعيون الأخبار ؟


صدرت في 4 مجلدات عام 1429 هـ 
بتحقيق: منذر أبو شعر.

وتعد أتقن الطبعات السابقة ؛ وإن لم يتعرّض لها كاتب المقال.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً الشيخ المشرف عبد الله الحمراني

----------


## أبوفؤاد الأنصاري

> صدرت في 4 مجلدات عام 1429 هـ 
> بتحقيق: منذر أبو شعر.
> 
> وتعد أتقن الطبعات السابقة ؛ وإن لم يتعرّض لها كاتب المقال.


نفع اللهُ بكَ

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا الكريم  على هذا الكتاب الرائع  وتقبل مني اجمل تحية

----------

